# Hi -- Moving Out in Two weeks



## HiMaint57 (May 24, 2012)

Hello, I've changed boards from sex in marriage (for us, an oxymoron) to divorce and separation. You can read my previous posts for history. Going to be moving out in two weeks and I might have some questions or need advice. Thanks.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

It can be scary to take that big step and end a long marriage but at the same time it's very liberating. My "big step" (which ended a 45 year marriage) was almost two years ago and my only regret was not doing it sooner.


----------



## HiMaint57 (May 24, 2012)

Oh my gosh, 45 years? I thought 35 was the longest anyone had ever gone without either fixing the issues or killing each other . It is a huge change and I admire you for taking the step because it's not an easy thing.


----------



## Jane139 (Jan 6, 2015)

I thought moving out after twenty years was a long time, lol. 
But in any case, as long as you are alive, it is never too late to make a new life for yourself, even if just to get away from the exhausting stress and strain of being in a relationship that has grown increasingly hostile and unpleasant. My biggest pleasure in living alone, is living alone-no one to make me feel guilty, bothersome, in the way, etc.
In fact, I adopted a little dog and she makes me feel absolutely essential, important and the center of her world.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

I've really been enjoying the freedom to decided everything for myself. I got married directly out of school, so I never lived 'on my own'. I'm learning things about myself I've never realized. 

Luckily for me my 3 older kids still live at home (16, 18 and 20), so I don't go home to an empty house. But as much as I'll miss them, I'm looking forward to having the house to myself.


----------

